# top water question



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been hitting some local lakes using buzz baits with trailer hooks. I have a very poor hit to catch ratio. when using buzzbaits do you immediately set the hook or wait a second or 2. 

Thanksfor any input

Camshaft


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

camshaft said:


> I have been hitting some local lakes using buzz baits with trailer hooks. I have a very poor hit to catch ratio. when using buzzbaits do you immediately set the hook or wait a second or 2.
> 
> Thanksfor any input
> 
> Camshaft


If they're short hittin' like you describe, my answer is yes to the wait a second or two. I would at least try it. 
Or switch up to a spinnerbait with a trailer hook and wake it just below the surface. They're telling you that they're willing to hit a fast moving target on or near the surface. And your hook-up ratio with the spinnerbait presentation may improve.

Or you could loose your temper, quit fishing, and give me all of your fishing equipment. Now that I've thought of that... I like that advise best.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I've dealt with the same problem, especially with braided line on my baitcaster. I improved my hookers ratio by doing the following:

Slowing down the roll a little bit. This obviously helps the bass to targe the lure easier. 

Trained myself to wait a full second forthe hookset. Typically you should feel some weight on the line first. If there's nothing there, I'll continue to wait and let the bait sink. Ocassionnaly they'll hit as it falls. 

Remove the trailer hook (my opinion.) once I trained myself to do the first two, some of my hooksets were deeper, and the trailer hook was hooked deeper into the fishes mouth. I stopped for the health of the fish. 

Typically I'm targeting smallmouth, and they don't tend to short strike as much as just obliterate the lure in a pissed off fashion and miss their strike a bit. Once a smallie gets moving, they're killing SOMETHING. The trailer hook may very well be helpful on finicky largemouth.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

definately wait til you feel the fish before setting the hook. lots of times they will just swipe at it and not get it but go after it again. not easy to train yourself to just keep reeling after the hit til you feel him on the line


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I have never used a trailor hook on a buzzbait ever,no need to.The only fish I've lost on a buzzbait was after I've hook 'em & they jumped & gave it back to me.Definetly wait until you feel a lil weight,then knock it to 'em.I like jignpig guides' idea of switching over to a spinnerbait waking under the surface.You could try a Manns' baby minus 1(i think that's the name) as well.For that fact you could try any wake bait.However that being said,stick with the buzzbait & you'll get the hang of it sooner rather than later.Good luck out there.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

One of the things I would try is a different buzzbait. Maybe some like a tri-wing bait that you can fish slower and the fish will have more time to get it. It works for me!! One more thing, unless I am fishing slop with one I never fish it without a trailer hook!!


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Losing fish is just the nature of buzzbait fishing. All the above ideas are great. I have another idea for you. When reeling in the buzzbait, watch just out of the very corner of your eye and listen for the sound and feel for the weight of the fish. Set the hook only when you feel weight. This method naturally slows reaction time just a bit and results in a better hookup ratio.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishing identical buzzbaits side by side with my son, he had a better hook up ratio than I did. He was using a 7ft. Ugly Stik, I was using a stiff Shimano Fightin' Rod. (remember those?) I believe the softer tip of the 'Stik helped with his hookup ratio.


----------

